# MIDI-Instrumente in Cubase SXeinbinden?



## schneewittchenz (22. September 2002)

Moinmoin! Also mit Cubase bin ich jetz schon weiter, aber ich krich des imma noch nich hin, nen MidiKeyboard anzuschließen. Ich kann dann zwar die Audiosignale mithilfe einer Audiospur aufnehmen aber nicht mithilfe einer Midispur die Signale auf ein VST-Instrumentübertragen.
Weiß jemand von euch Rat?


----------



## AKM<2b> (23. September 2002)

Ich weiss ja nicht was du für ein keyboard hast. Aber ist eingestellt das es auch midi sendet? . kommen überhaupt midisignale an? (leuchtet die Lampe für midi-in im control panel von Cubase)

Wenn das alles so ist.
dann nimm dir eine Midi spur. und stelle IN auf Midi in und OUT auf dein Vst instrument. Achte darauf das der Midi kanal stimmt. sollte eigentlich worken. das alles steht aber auch im Handbuch. 

2b


----------



## Arno (23. September 2002)

Hi Schneewitchenz, hi AKM<2b>!

Also dem Grunde genommen hat Akm 2b (bitte entschuldige, dass ich Dich ohne Klammern schreibe) schon recht, aber zuerst muß Cubase auch wissen, dass Du ein Keyboard am Midieingang liegen hast. 

Du mußt in den Geräteeinstellungen (Liste konfigurieren- ich glaub der Button in der oberen Reihe heißt so-), das Midi-Interface aktivieren.
In der Liste siehst Du die Einstellungen zu Midi.
Aktiviere den Button "All Midi-Inputs".
Wenn Die Einstellungen Deiner Soundkarte sonst stimmen, müßtest Du, wenn Du eine Midispur wählst, und den Eingang auf ein Vst-Insturment legst Deine gespielten Töne hören. 

Noch en Tipp Schneewitchenz.

Zieh Dir auf der Steinberg-Seite (http://www.steinberg.de) die Handbücher von Cubse SX, denn ich glaub, die hast Du noch nicht. 


Gruß

Arno


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. September 2002)

Cool Arno, dass ich dich auch mal wieder sehe, alter verkannter Soundmeister du 

Wieso schlagt ihr euch denn noch mit Cubase rum? Logic erledigt das alles selber, nichts muss eingestellt werden...


----------



## AKM<2b> (24. September 2002)

Wir sind wieder vereint... :| 
O.K. ich mach die kurzform, Arno das ausführliche und Bubi ist die Opposition.  

Das was Arno gesagt hat, meinte ich mit "blinkt dein MIDI IN lämpchen" . Hähä.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. September 2002)

> Wir sind wieder vereint...



Darauf müssen wir einen Trinken.
Ist echt schon lange her..naja wir treffen uns ja nur bei komplizierteren Themen abseits von "Wie öffne ich WinAmp?"
Wenn du Logic hättest, könnte ich helfen, so bin ich nur die 





> Opposition


, die immer vorschlägt, etwas anders zu machen - anderes Programm zu benutzen.

Also ich bin gespannt auf euch Genies.


----------

